# C.O.B.W.E.B Police Mt. Bike Patrol School - 2012 Schedule



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

Wheaton College - Norton Police Department
Norton, MA

June 23, 24, 25, 2012

8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.

Cost $329.00 per officer

 To enroll please contact C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. @ 781 246-0755 or email at [email protected]


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I know a chief who does not like bike patrols. An officer at a meeting asked him why we weren't utilizing the bike equipment and the certified BP officers we had. The chief replied _"There are many issues with bike patrols, for example If you make an arrest while on bike patrol how are you supposed to transport the arrestee back to the station ?"_ It was met with a 20-second puzzled stare.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

I should send $290.00 to my dad. He taught me how to ride a bike.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

niteowl1970 said:


> I know a chief who does not like bike patrols. An officer at a meeting asked him why we weren't utilizing the bike equipment and the certified BP officers we had. The chief replied _"There are many issues with bike patrols, for example If you make an arrest while on bike patrol how are you supposed to transport the arrestee back to the station ?"_ It was met with a 20-second puzzled stare.


Make him ride on the pegs obviously.....


----------



## me823 (Apr 15, 2009)

I believe the dates are July 23, 24, 25


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

If you enjoy riding, it is a good class. I took it in about 95' or 96' in Springfield. You ride a little faster through the hood and it's good to learn how to negotiate stairs and fences on wheels. Definitely worth your time.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

I would have to get in shape first....

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Dan Stark said:


> I would have to get in shape first....


I've seen some remarkable transformations from those who have tried P90X


----------

